# Win XP error: "The network is not present or has not started"



## evj (Jan 11, 2002)

I have a small home network. One of the computers is running XP and is connected to the LAN and the internet via a LinkSys router connected to a cable modem. There is no problem with internet access. However the LAN does not seem to be available. The XP computer cannot see itself or even browse the network. Clicking on "Microsoft Windows Network" yields the following message, :Unable to browse the network. The network is not present or has not started."

All the computers belong to the same workgroup and have a unique IP address and computer name. TCP/IP is the only protocol installed (it USED to work this way) since Netbuei is not supported by XP.

Client for Microsoft Networks,
File and Printer Sharing for MS networks,
QoS Packet Scheduler, and
TCP/IP are installed.

Here's how TCP/IP is configured:
Use IP address 192.168.1.2
Subnet mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
Preferred & Alternate DNS set to specific IP addr given by ISP
Automatic Metric
Append primary and connection specific DNS suffixes
Append parent suffixes of the primary DNS suffix
Enable LMHOSTS lookup
Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP
TCP/IP filtering - everything permitted

What should I change or check?

Many many thanks.


----------



## rugrat (Dec 17, 2001)

Just a guess, try changing client for Microsoft networks to Microsoft Family Logon or to Windows Logon. Do this for both machines. Everything else looks ok to me.

Good Luck

Let us know.


----------



## evj (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. Those clients are not available in Windows XP.

I don't THINK the problem involves the set up on any other machine because the XP machine cannot even see itself. In fact, I can't even look for machines on the network. It did at one time and I don't know what may have changed to cause this problem.

If you think that may not be the case, please let me know. I'm really baffeled. I haven't had problems with XP other than this and one other strange thing on another installation.


----------



## TheCatman (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi glad i found you!
Did you have any joy with this problem - ive got the same and tried nearly everything - Weird was working then wasnt, i dont use my network that often only when repairing pc's so cant tell what was installed to cause it. Gis a shout if anyone can help.

Thanks

The Catman


----------

